

Ask HN: Good app to rip html of (my own) website. - jbrun

Hi,<p>I am looking for an app on Mac OSX (or Web Based) that can rip a my own ROR site to use to experiment on CSS and layout. Can't seem to find a good, free tool, any suggestions?
======
davidw

        wget

------
timf
<http://www.httrack.com/>

Note this will rewrite links to be local -- matters what you're trying to do.

------
yan
You want something that goes beyond 'view source'? I have no idea what you're
asking for.

~~~
jbrun
yeah, just instead of doing view source on 30 pages, do all of them at once.

~~~
yan
yeah, as everyone else said: wget -r <http://url>

------
anthonyrubin
wget?

~~~
jbrun
Sorry to be ignorant, but how can I get the site if it requires a username and
password to access? I read the wget documentation, but am unclear about this
one. Thanks in advance.

~~~
timf
Matters what scheme is in use, but see two things in the man pages.

    
    
      --user / --password
    

And

    
    
      --load-cookies
    

The latter allows you to log in via web browser and then let wget take over.

~~~
jbrun
thanks

------
timf
wget -r

:-\

